# fly rods an reels for sale



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

for sale fly rods and reels fly logic flp890 premium series reel/orvis salt rodder 9wt 2 piece 9' #2-is a orvice mach v reel/temple fork outfitters 10wt 9'2piece rod #-3 is a Cortland mosquito l with a Cortland grf1000xp 9' 2 piece 8/9 wt $150 obo each on them have more pic on my phone 209-814-2313 new price


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*btt*

btt


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*new price*

new price $150 each


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*btt*

bump


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bump for you if you still have them at Christmas I will bee down the week between Christmas and New Years. Would like to look at them.


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*btt*

btt


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## tljbabc (Oct 22, 2007)

*bump*

bump


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

any of these still for sale?


----------

